# Will 32bit files work on 64bit



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

May I kindly ask a question regarding 32 and 64 bit in that will my mp3s and any wav files music files in general that were made using 32bit windows, will these files play on a 64bit system or will they require to be converted?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have moved your post , so we dont get confused on the original thread 

yes 32 bit programs & files work on 64 bit windows


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

I use laptop more for music than anything else, so I'm just really trying to decide which brand of laptop to go for, I'm looking for 8gb ram and at least 2ghz processor. Size of screen probably no less than 14 inches and must have a DVD writer that supports dual layer


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

One word of caution. If it is a new laptop, you intend to buy, there is a strong possibility that it will not have a burner. Most computers these days are trending towards USB or even Bluetooth input. You may possibly have to consider a couple or so USB plugs in your purchase budget.


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

When you mention burner, I take it you refer to whether the laptop has a DVDRW opening at the side for playing discs and DVDs? If so then I'd make sure it encorporates one of these.

I saw a hp laptop 8gb ram 1.8ghz processor, it had the DVDRW, 14" screen and windows 10 installed 64bit, not sure about brand though.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> not sure about brand though.


 Brand is HP as you mentioned


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes I know, I mean not sure if HP is worth going for


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

HP is a big manufacturer of PCs - HP and Compaq joint together a few years back

so an HP will be fine , along with Dell, Lenovo , HP, Apple and Acer for example


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm wondering if I'd be better going for a desktop computer rather than a laptop especially with burning discs in mind?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no reason for going to a desktop JUST for burning disks
Laptops still have DVD writers - usually on the larger 15.6" models - as mentioned you just need to make sure

If you dont want the portability of the laptop - a desktop will give you a larger screen.

all depending on your budget

There are ALL-In-ones with DVDs as well to choose from


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

The one I saw was 14" screen and had a DVD drive so perhaps I should choose it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

only you can decide if that screen size is OK, if you want portability.
We can advise on spec - like USB 3 , CPU , Memory etc etc based on a budget

You mentioned desktop - so is 14" screen important to you and portability

I would check the spec CPU - there are quite a lot of low performance models around

you said you wanted 8GB ram - thats a lot of RAM - I would check the CPU as well 2Ghz does not really compare performance

try here
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
gives a benchmark figure - useful to compare machines

you have not mentioned the
country you are in 
or
the budget you have to spend


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

etaf said:


> only you can decide if that screen size is OK, if you want portability.
> We can advise on spec - like USB 3 , CPU , Memory etc etc based on a budget
> 
> You mentioned desktop - so is 14" screen important to you and portability
> ...


This is the one I was looking at, it was priced at £329. UK.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

slightly better CPU , not by much
http://www.johnlewis.com/hp-14-an008na-laptop-amd-a8-8gb-ram-1tb-14-turbo-silver/p2899595

i usually recommend an i3 CPU as minimum
OR and AMB A10 , which is slightly better than an i3
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=2484&cmp[]=2793

try out the cpu comparison link i posted to see the benchmark performance

http://www.johnlewis.com/dell-inspiron-15-5000-series-laptop-amd-a10-8gb-ram-1tb-15-6-black/p3094260


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you I'll have a look.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

And there are, of course, external optical drives (burners). Rather extra baggage to carry around though, for a laptop.


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

davehc said:


> And there are, of course, external optical drives (burners). Rather extra baggage to carry around though, for a laptop.


Yeah, I'd rather not use external.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Agreed


----------



## beldor (Jun 30, 2015)

So if a particular program hasn't got a stable 64bit build it's then ok to use its 32bit counterpart on a 64bit operating system?


----------

